# HOT weather hunting clothes?



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok girls, I need some wardrobe advice. I'm used to hunting Michigan/Ohio in cold temps. I have a hog hunt booked this summer in FLORIDA, and I have no idea how I should dress for hunting in such hot weather. Any tips? I've got cotton camo pants and tees but I'm wondering if cotton will be too warm.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

With all the humidity, clothing made of high-tec wicking and/or ventilated materials might help, and what about insects? In "hiking/camping" types of clothes, there are fabrics that help with both heat *and *insects, but don't know if anyone makes hunting gear out of it. Hmmm. 

*Have a great hunt!  *


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah, get that wicking stuff, the humidity will literaly melt your face off down there...it does here. Make sure you have a thermocell with plenty of refills, you will need it!!


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

ASAT 3-D Leafy Suit!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

We have been several times to Florida hog hunting. Air Mesh camo is the only way to go. Bass Pro Shops carry it and it is awesome. Definately take the Thermacell....the evening hunts are the worst for those giant mosquitos!! 
What area in Florida are you going to? Good Luck, you will have a blast.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys!! Looks like the meshy wicking stuff is the way to go. Next question... are short sleeves ok or should I be completely covered?

I'm not sure yet about the exact area... I think not too far from St. Petersburg.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Maybe wear shorts and a t-shirt under some of that bug tamer. It's the norm for deer hunting around here in Sept. when the temps are in the upper 90's still. Hogs are different than deer, but they aren't dumb. Get some of those field wipes for de-scenting. That helps a lot. Hunter Specialties and Dead Down Wind makes those. They are quite helpful!


----------

